# Help! MOLD / MOULD experts



## jaekwong (Jul 9, 2013)

About a week ago, I started on cycling my tank (fishless). I read dosing some fish food in there could get the ammonia started, but I left it in there (mind you the food was also past its expiry date).

The betta pellets started molding and then noticed the mold grew on some of the plants - a very white spidery web like mold. Then noticed it started zapping the life out of my glossos plants. One at a time the mold the started spreading and killing most of my plants.

I'm VERY sure this tank is not algae - i do a lot of water changes in this 20 gallon tank. and im QUITE certain this is mold from leftover fish food..

can ANYONE suggest a solution? someone recommended that i use 'API Fungul Cure' treatment - not sure if this will do the trick. Infact if you're even available in my area would love to have someone come and look at this in person (I'm in the metrotown area).

Here are a couple photos though - you can't tell the plants are welting and dying away from the mold ... but trust me they are and killing them within 24 hours:


















Thank you


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like thread algae to me. Will go away if plants out compete them. Or using Amano shrimp. Or you can try using spot treatment with Excel. Also this type of algae can be caused by too much light. Or too much nutrients in a low tech tank.

That being said if it is mold, that stuff usually doesn't last very long in water. It usually shows up in new tanks especially with newly submerged wood.


----------



## jaekwong (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Reckon - but it's my understanding that Algae does not kill plats correct? and algae can be white?



Reckon said:


> Looks like thread algae to me. Will go away if plants out compete them. Or using Amano shrimp. Or you can try using spot treatment with Excel. Also this type of algae can be caused by too much light. Or too much nutrients in a low tech tank.
> 
> That being said if it is mold, that stuff usually doesn't last very long in water. It usually shows up in new tanks especially with newly submerged wood.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

yes there is white thread/hair algae. But sorry to say i have no info on how to combat it. Good luck


----------



## ckl (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm also cycling my tank at the moment. I have a piece of mopine wood in there and it's growing mold as well. However, the difference is that the mold on my wood is puffy and and semi opaque and covers the wood esp in places where there are joints. It is not stringy or spidery and it doesn't cling to or grow on plants. I've noticed that some of the mold/fungus (or whatever it is) can separate from the wood due to the filter current and float around the aquarium eventually snagging on a leaf but I suck it up during a water change. I have read that this is normal and will go away as the wood releases all of it's proteins, etc. 

I've never seen anything affect plants within that short period of time. 

Do you have a test kit? It would be interesting to see what your levels are. I'd do a partial water change asap and suck up any left over food esp. those expired pellets.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't forget that once the tank stabilizes bacteria and plants will more efficiently break down left over food. I don't think they kill plants unless there is so much they simply cover and block out light. Rather algae exists when they aren't being competed with for nutrients.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I also have that problem with driftwood in my newly setup tank. I have been told that it is harmless and will go away after few days or weeks. if that really bothers you, you can get plecos or ottos to eat them.


----------



## jaekwong (Jul 9, 2013)

I've heard about the whole 'driftwood' algae - I can guarantee you that it isnt becuase this mold is violently killing my plants within 12 hour increments. THey latch on one at a time and drive them till there full brown and wither them away. Keep in mind these plants are brand new, snail free, algae free, cell cultured plants.

Sorry for my tone of frustration. i REALLY appreciate all your feed back so far.

So far YES it's killing plants RADICALLY.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm willing to bet its not really the algae that's killing the plants, but the plants that are already dying that the algae develops on. 
In my tanks, if I see thread algae on plants I'm already expecting that plants are dying and I try to right the issue right away.

Tell us more about your tank. Do you run CO2? What are your light periods? Are you buffering GH and KH?


----------



## jaekwong (Jul 9, 2013)

It's running c02 about 15psi 1 to 2 bubbles per second
light runs for about 8 hours (using the 'current satellite freshwater led+ light)
Ammonia is at about .5ppm with zero nitrites/nitrates (still cycling)
i have no readings in terms of GH or KH

Thanks agian for your interest to help



Reckon said:


> I'm willing to bet its not really the algae that's killing the plants, but the plants that are already dying that the algae develops on.
> In my tanks, if I see thread algae on plants I'm already expecting that plants are dying and I try to right the issue right away.
> 
> Tell us more about your tank. Do you run CO2? What are your light periods? Are you buffering GH and KH?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you buffering at all? If not, then low GH might not be condusive to plants.

Also, the aquaflora cell cultures are usually grown emerged and will need to adapt being under water. Except for the more robust stem plants, I've always noticed some melting from cell cultures.


----------

